# Membership???



## PClapham (Jan 27, 2018)

I think I renewed our membership but I keep seeing the message you have 5 days to renew!  How can I find out if the renewal went through?
thanks

Anita

(membership is PClapham)


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 27, 2018)

you should get an email "thank you" for a membership renewal, might check spam/junk folders if you dont see it in your inbox!


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 28, 2018)

Registrations to TUGBBS do not expire.  Paid memberships to TUG itself do.  When your TUG renewal has been processed your account will show the new expiration date.

Sticky thread in the About The Rest Of TUG forum:
TUG Membership renewal / expiration date


----------

